# 1987 Fuji Tivoli



## bikemonkey (Apr 16, 2019)

I bought this Fuji yesterday along with two other vintage lightweights. Shown with the many years of barn dust but no rust. Pedals and tires are replacements.





The Tivoli was only in the line for two years, 1987 and 1988. The '87 date of this one was derived from the excellent Fuji serial number chart found at classicfuji.com.


----------



## harpon (Apr 16, 2019)

A Double butted Tange frame, aero internal wrapping cables,  countersunk brake bolts, brazons for two water cages, 700C alloy rims- beautiful!

If you wanted to replace the plastic pedals again with something new, these MKS alloy quill pedals are more traditional than some of the myriad of new pedals which are quite light.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MKS-BM-7-Aluminum-Alloy-9-16-MTB-Mountain-Bike-Bicycle-Cycling-Pedals-OE/153089878625?_trkparms=aid=333200&algo=COMP.MBE&ao=1&asc=20171012094517&meid=8ef44248c9a34385af574cf08c91ee38&pid=100008&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=401710090894&itm=153089878625&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219
The copper might be a nice contrast to the blue and accent the gumwall tires.


----------

